

Facebook breaks OAuth - abhijitr
http://forum.developers.facebook.net/viewtopic.php?id=72884

======
jmathai
Appears that over at Facebook the severity of bugs decreases over time. That
"push" has been going on for 1/2 the day. My guess is that the team will fix
it in the morning once they feel well rested.

Does anyone actually _like_ working with Facebook's API? I hate it.

On the other hand some APIs give me warm fuzzies like Twilio's. Twitter is
also good when it's not down - but at least the company cares and engages with
the developer community and lets everyone know what happened and what they're
doing to fix it.

~~~
pan69
I've been doing stuff with the Facebook Graph API for the past week and I must
say it's been the most frustrated development experience I've ever had. The
documentation is so poorly written and out of date that it's virtually
impossible to understand anything of it. Facebook development seems like a
combination of black art and a bag of tricks. Not to mention that if you
develop for Facebook integration there is no way to decently test your
application. My guess is that this will severely impact the developer base for
Facebook apps which will result in less and less companies willing to
advertise on the platform.

